# Boston housing authority police?



## Theamg12 (Mar 15, 2021)

There's an upcoming spot for a chance to get on their department....
I know there are old posts about this from some years ago. Does anyone know what it's like to work there and how is the salary? I'd be coming from a Sheriffs Dept with the Reserve academy. So the salary would have to be comparable.. thanks again


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

You’re going to need the full academy. 

The pay is very respectable, not on par with Boston PD, but decent with lots of opportunities for details/OT. They also have Group 4 retirement, which you may not care about now, but it will eventually mean everything.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Roy Fehler said:


> You’re going to need the BRIDGE academy.


TEE HEE HEE (couldn't resist)


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

mpd61 said:


> TEE HEE HEE (couldn't resist)


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

They haven’t hired in years and were at risk of disbanding, so it’s great to see them get hired again.
Not Civil Service, so you can’t laterally transfer, but I think they also don’t have a residency requirement like BPD. 
Looks like a good job. I know at least in the past there’s been opportunities to work with BPD YVSF, DCU and Fugitive units, so even though you’d need to go through the full, regular process to be hired by BPD, you could potentially make some good contacts from BHAPD that might be able to help with assignments down the road. Not sure if BPD is your end goal but it’s something to consider.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

02136colonel said:


> They haven’t hired in years and were at risk of disbanding, so it’s great to see them get hired again.


The BHAPD was created by a Federal court order, so until that order is overturned, the BHA has to maintain a police department.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Im pretty sure they eliminated weekend shifts, its something like noon - 8 mon-fri. Last I heard there were less than 20 of them left.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Best schedule ever...


----------



## Theamg12 (Mar 15, 2021)

So I guess my main dilemma is, is it worth leaving my higher paying sheriffs job with pots of OT and access to details, to go to a (possibly) very less paid job at BHAPD. If they paid above $50K I could do it, but so far not much info on pay. Or do I hold out for Boston since I have residency 

Becoming a cop is my dream end goal, and as much as I want the sheriffs Department to be comparable and have more police involvement on the streets , it just hasn't and doubt it will.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Do they get ANY details? I’d actually be very interested in this. If anyone here is on with them (and if this opening is not already ‘spoken for’) please pm me.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Theamg12 said:


> So I guess my main dilemma is, is it worth leaving my higher paying sheriffs job with pots of OT and access to details, to go to a (possibly) very less paid job at BHAPD. If they paid above $50K I could do it, but so far not much info on pay. Or do I hold out for Boston since I have residency
> 
> Becoming a cop is my dream end goal, and as much as I want the sheriffs Department to be comparable and have more police involvement on the streets , it just hasn't and doubt it will.


I would stay put, plus you already have the Group 4 retirement clock running. If you're a Boston resident it's a matter of time for you at this point (as long as you don't age out). NO ONE wants this job now.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Theamg12 said:


> So I guess my main dilemma is, is it worth leaving my higher paying sheriffs job with pots of OT and access to details, to go to a (possibly) very less paid job at BHAPD. If they paid above $50K I could do it, but so far not much info on pay. Or do I hold out for Boston since I have residency
> 
> Becoming a cop is my dream end goal, and as much as I want the sheriffs Department to be comparable and have more police involvement on the streets , it just hasn't and doubt it will.


They make significantly more than $50k, and as mentioned, lots of opportunities for OT and details.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

off topic but what kind of details do sheriff's deputies get in MA if they're COs? Around here they just get LE ones because that's what they are...


----------



## Theamg12 (Mar 15, 2021)

KPD54 said:


> off topic but what kind of details do sheriff's deputies get in MA if they're COs? Around here they just get LE ones because that's what they are...


We get turned into a Deputy sheriff when we go through the Reserve academy. This gives us police authority (somewhat limited) and we get all details for the most part


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah....but do you get a Hat?


----------



## Theamg12 (Mar 15, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Yeah....but do you get a Hat?


Lmao not the cool trooper hat, we only wear the crush


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Theamg12 said:


> Lmao not the cool trooper hat, we only wear the crush


That sucks... our sheriffs wear em








look at those goobers


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

My agency ales both, your choice.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We used to wear the 8 point, went to the "Nantucket" style crush cap. We're currently in negotiations with the department to go with either a Fez or a top hat like the Peelers used to wear in England a long time ago. They're just too cool!

One guy suggested a beret, but Officer La Fayette was voted down. It wasn't the type the military wear, it was the one with the little stem on the top that makes you look like an acorn. Yuck. I've seen the way squirrels chase Frenchmen, it ain't pretty.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

a police fez... god i would laugh my ass off. theres a municipal department in maine that rolls with the campaign hats... scarborough I think. Used to watch horse races there a long time ago


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

KPD54 said:


> a police fez... god i would laugh my ass off. theres a municipal department in maine that rolls with the campaign hats... scarborough I think. Used to watch horse races there a long time ago


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Those are.... you know what never mind


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Where is the mc legend on this one..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Where is the mc legend on this one..


Wheres Housing Cop when you need him?


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

He was the best! And may this taunt him into one last MC rage god willing!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

When I started at UMass/Boston back in the early 80s, our summer hat was the campaign hat. I didn't like it, but I wore it because I'm a hat guy. If I heard, "Where's your horse?" one time I heard it 1000. I finally gave up after about a month and wore my round winter hat. I'm NOT a fan of campaign hats though I bet they make wicked pissah frisbees.


----------

